# Your day is half over



## Charlie Parker

Quand me lève le matin, j'écris à mes amis en France, mais il y a un décalage de six heures entre le Canada et la France. Quand il est 6h ici, il est midi en France. Donc, si je dis _Bonne journée _à un ami en France, sa journée est à moitié finie. Cela se dit ou y a-t-il d'autres, meilleures traductions ? Voici quelques autres idées.
_Ta journée est à moitié écoulée._
_Ta journée est à moitié révolue._
_...s'est à moitié écoulée / révolue._
_...s'est à moitie passée._
Je tiens à connaître vos idées.


----------



## DearPrudence

*Ta journée est (déjà) à moitié finie* : est ma version préférée je pense

_Ta journée est à moitié écoulée._ Je n'aime pas trop et ne le dirais pas.
_Ta journée est à moitié révolue._ J'aime encore moins. Trop scientifique. Je ne suis pas sûre que cela puisse vraiment se dire.
_...s'est à moitié écoulée / révolue._ Pas mieux 
_...s'est à moitie passée._ Pas sûre que cela soit grammaticalement correct.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Charlie,

J'aurais dit comme DP... _à moitié finie._  

On dit plutôt _s'écouler_ - par exemple _les mois s'écoulent_ _rapidement_ - dans le sens de « _se passer_ », et _révolu_ me fait penser à _ancien, dépassé_. 

Précision : il y a 6 heures de décalage entre certaines Provinces et la France.  Par exemple, c'est plutôt 9 heures entre Vancouver et Paris.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

En français, on est peut-être moins précis qu'en anglais...

On pourrait dire "ta journée est déjà bien avancée / engagée".

(je n'aime pas trop finie qui donne l'impression d'une corvée ou de la fin de quelque chose)


----------



## Reliure

Punky Zoé said:


> En français, on est peut-être moins précis qu'en anglais...


Je partage cet avis.

Sans préciser si on en est à la moitié de la journée ou plus, on dit parfois que " la journée est bien entamée." 

Je ne sais pas si " révolue " c'est scientifique, mais : " écoulée " c'est très littéraire!  Enn tout cas les deux formulations trouveraient mieux leur place au passé et à l'écrit.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Punky et Reliure. J'aime bien vos suggestions. Il faut être moins précis, je pense.


----------



## xtrasystole

I would say _'Ta/Votre journée est à moitié passée'_.


----------



## Yulan

Hello everybody ,-)

"Ta journée est presque finie" 

ça peut aller?

Merci!


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci xtrasystole. Yulan, je serais moins porté à utiliser _finie _pour la raison qu'a donné Punky.


----------



## Yulan

ooppsss! C'est justement comme ça que j'arrive à la fin de ma journée .... ;-) 

Mais, bon, "Ta journée est presque terminée" ? C'est la même chose?

Alors je suis ... finie! 

Merci


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> En français, on est peut-être moins précis qu'en anglais...


 Rebonjour,

J'avoue ne pas y avoir pensé. Je dirais aussi _ta journée est déjà bien entamée/avancée_ (_engagée_ ne me viendrait pas). 
Par contre, je ne le traduirais pas par "half over"... là, c'est bien « _à moitié fini(e)_ » qui me viendrait spontanément. 

Pour moi _over_, c'est... _fini/terminé/une chose du passé._

_The week/the month of September is over = La semaine/le mois de septembre est fini(e)._

Je dis _fini(e),_ là où d'autres préfèr_ent terminé(e)._


> (je n'aime pas trop finie qui donne l'impression d'une corvée ou de la fin de quelque chose)


 Supposons que je viens de me lever. Je te dis : _Bonne journée, Pounquie. Euh, je veux dire... bon après-midi. _
_Ta journée est (déjà) à moitié finie, alors que la mienne commence à peine. _
_Chez toi, il est déjà midi passé, alors qu'ici, le soleil vient à peine de se lever. _

Mais je comprends ton point de vue.
Par exemple : _Thank God, the day is half over = Dieux merci, la journée est à moitié finie. _


xtrasystole said:


> I would say _'Ta/Votre journée est à moitié passée'_.


  Ça me semble plus proche de "half over". 

@ yulan : _est presque terminée = is almost over._ C'est ce que je dirais en fin de journée / quand la journée tire à sa fin, justement. 

_1er octobre... l'année tire à sa fin/est presque terminée. Déjà 9 mois ont passé/se sont écoulés. L'été est bel et bien fini. _


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, je dirais _tu es déjà à (la) mi-journée_ comme je dirais _nous sommes déjà à (la) mi-septembre_.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Lacuzon. Je n'aurais jamais pensé à cela.


----------



## Yulan

Merci Nicomon!

Bien entendu!!!

A la prochaine


----------



## frenchlady

Je dirais aussi la "mi-journée"  : "tu en es déjà à la mi-journée"

et je souhaiterais à quelqu'un une "bonne fin de journée !", mais peut-être pas dès midi... Je le dirais plutôt en milieu d'après-midi, je crois;


----------



## Nicomon

Je croyais bêtement que l'idée était de traduire _half over_. 

J'aime bien aussi « _mi-journée_ », sauf qu'il n'y a pas l'idée de "_over_".

En anglais, je dirais dans ce cas _"(I just got up whereas) you're already at mid-day". _

_- Nous sommes déjà à la/C'est déjà la mi-septembre = We're already at mid-september/it's already mid-september._


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci frenchlady. C'est intéressant que tu inclues _en, _tandis que Lacuzon ne l'emploie pas dans sa phrase. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais il me semble plus logique d'utiliser _en. _Je pense que ça indique l'étape, mais je ne sais trop comment dire ça en français.


----------



## Frenchy's rule

L'idée n'est pas exactement la même selon que tu mettes "en" ou pas, je ne sais pas trop comment l'expliquer non plus... Moi je mettrais "en"


----------



## Charlie Parker

Pour moi, Nico, il n'y a pas vraiment de distinction entre "you're already at mid-day" et "your day's half over." Je ne serais pas porté à dire "mid-day." Ce n'est pas du tout incorrect, je t'assure. C'est juste que ça sonne un peu "old-fashioned" ou littéraire. Je dirais "noon." Par exemple : "I just got up, but it's already noon for you." En fait, je me lève habituellement à 6h, et il est déjà midi pour mes amis en France.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Si on doit utiliser "mi-journée", je préfère dire "c'est déjà la mi-journée chez toi" que "tu (en) es déjà à la mi-journée" qui me semble un peu artificiel.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Frenchy's rule. Je trouve ça très intéressant. Quelqu'un pourra nous expliquer la nuance entre les deux phrases.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Charlie,

Mon erreur. T'as raison, _noon _est plus commun à Montréal aussi. 

Mais pour _mi-septembre_, tu dirais bien _mid-september_, non? Ou tu dirais quand même _september is half over_? Il y a bien une petite nuance, il me semble.


Punky Zoé said:


> Si on doit utiliser "mi-journée", je préfère dire "c'est déjà la mi-journée chez toi" que "tu (en) es déjà à la mi-journée" qui me semble un peu artificiel.


 Je pense comme toi, Pounquie. Comme j'aurais dû écrire plus haut en anglais "_it's already noon/mid-day for you_" et non "_you're already at mid-day_".


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Punky. Bon, c'est à toi frenchlady de défendre ton choix de _en. _Je reviens donc à des phrases comme : _Ta journée est déjà bien entamée / engagée / avancée._


----------



## Charlie Parker

Oui, Nico, tu as tout à fait raison. Je dirais volontiers "mid-September" et je pense qu'il y a une nuance comme tu dis. Pour moi, "mid-September" me fait penser à une date précise tandis que "half over" ou bien "half gone" me semble moins exact. Pour moi, ça exprime peut-être un regret que le temps passe vite et que bientôt il fera plus froid ou encore une petite inquiétude qu'il me reste beaucoup de chemin à faire et que je dois me dépêcher. I'm probably not saying it right, but I guess I'm trying to say: "Wow, September's half over. I better get moving. Soon it'll be time to write the report cards."


----------



## Punky Zoé

Supposons que j'essaie d'expliquer la différence entre "on en est" et on est"... 

"On est à" exprime simplement le constat (objectif) d'une situation dans l'écoulement du temps.

"On en est à" exprime la situation ou on est par rapport à un espace temps défini (ici la journée). On en est à la mi-journée indique qu'il reste encore une demi-journée pour arriver à la fin de la journée ou pour faire / finir quelque chose avant la fin de la journée.

Prenons l'exemple du sport :
on est à la mi temps et le score est de 15 à 3. C'est l'état du match à ce moment-là.
on en est à la mi-temps et le score est de 15 à 3. (sous-entendu, il reste encore une mi-temps pour que les choses changent).


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup Punky. Je trouve ton explication et les phrases très utiles. Ça va m'aider. Le français me semble très subtile, mais je suppose que l'on peut en dire autant de n'importe quelle langue.


----------



## xtrasystole

Punky Zoé said:


> Supposons que j'essaie d'expliquer la différence entre "on en est" et on est"...


À mon avis, c'est beaucoup plus simple que cela : dans ce cas, le mot _'en'_ est un pronom qui a _une fonction d'explétif_. (Entre parenthèses, ça n'existe pas seulement en français). 

On avait évoqué cette question des mots _explétifs_ dans un précédent fil de discussion.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci xtrasystole. Je trouve tes exemples dans cet autre fil très utiles.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

J'ai également pensé à la version avec en et je rejoins l'explication de Punky Zoé qui a le mérite d'exprimer clairement les petites nuances usuelles que nous avons parfois du mal à expliquer.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Lacuzon. Je ne connassais pas ce sens du verbe _rejoindre. _Ça va m'aider.


----------



## akaAJ

Not particularly helpful, but "half over" is accurate only for peasants who are awake from sun to sun (origin of "midi" ??), approximate even in reference to working hours today.


----------



## Charlie Parker

I thought of that possibility akaAJ. Strictly speaking, someone's day is half over at one o'clock if they work nine to five, not at noon.


----------



## Frenchy's rule

C'est bien vrai ce que tu dis là, Lacuzon. Nous avons plein de petits mots insérés dans les expression et nous ne savons pas toujours les expliquer... Je suppose que c'est assez bizarre pour un étranger, mais c'est comme ça 
Ceci dit, on en rencontre beaucoup plus dans le niveau de langue familier, moins dans le langage courant.

Charlie Parker, en ce qui concerne "rejoindre", on peut effectivement l'employer dans le sens de "je suis d'accord avec lui", mais particulièrement à l'écrit, sur les forums par exemple. A l'oral, beaucoup moins.
Tu peux aussi dire "Je rejoins X", sans dire "Je rejoins l'avis de X", le sens reste le même.


----------



## Nicomon

Charlie Parker said:


> Pour moi, "mid-September" me fait penser à une date précise tadis que "half over" ou bien "half gone" me semble moins exact. Pour moi, ça exprime peut-être un regret que le temps passe vite et que bientôt il fera plus froid ou encore une petite inquiétude qu'il me reste beaucoup de chemin à faire et que je dois me dépêcher.


 Merci pour la confirmation, Charlie. Je sens la même nuance de regret, ou dans certains cas... de soulagement : 
_Thank God this awful week is half over!_ _I can't wait for Friday. _



> I thought of that possibility akaAJ. Strictly speaking, someone's day is half over at one o'clock if they work nine to five, not at noon.


 But that would be someone's work day, no? They may work nine to five, but their actual day is longer. 

But then, strictly speaking *the* 24 hour day (00:01 to 24:00) is half over at noon (12:00). 
So if I say "_the day is half over and I'm still in bed_"... it's around noon and I better get up!

I think I'm splitting hairs again.  I'll move to another thread.


----------



## akaAJ

No Nico, _*I*_ split hairs (forcément en deux); toi, tu coupes les cheveux en quatre.  Surely anyone speaking of a "day half-gone" is thinking of the working day, or at least the waking day, of "day and night", not the 24-hour day with its arbitrary beginning at midnight (and how many of us have finished half our sleep at 12am?).  I should point out that practicing Jews and Muslims count the days from sunset to sunset;  I don't know the norms in other cultures.

I deduce that Charlie Parker is relatively young and vigorous, for "September half-over" to evoke "work still to be done", not the thought that one is another half-month closer to the end.  (See also "September Song".)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Je crois que je n'utilise jamais un verbe neutre avec cette phrase. J'indique avec le choix du verbe la nature de ta journée.
Ta journée est à moitié...
... gâchée !
... perdue ! (surtout si tu n'as pas ri ! )
... liquidée !
... achevée !
... mangée !
... flinguée !
... etc

Ou alors, je dirais que tu as déjà une demi-journée derrière toi, ou que tu n'as plus qu'une demi-journée devant !


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merc Karine. Comme toujours, tu apportes des idées très originales et intéressantes.


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Ou alors, je dirais que tu as déjà une demi-journée derrière toi, ou que tu n'as plus qu'une demi-journée devant !


    et j'aime aussi toutes tes autres idées créatives, bien sûr.  

Où donc étais-tu pendant tout ce temps?


----------



## frenchlady

Punky Zoé said:


> Supposons que j'essaie d'expliquer la différence entre "on en est" et on est"...
> 
> "On est à" exprime simplement le constat (objectif) d'une situation dans l'écoulement du temps.
> 
> "On en est à" exprime la situation ou on est par rapport à un espace temps défini (ici la journée). On en est à la mi-journée indique qu'il reste encore une demi-journée pour arriver à la fin de la journée ou pour faire / finir quelque chose avant la fin de la journée.
> 
> Prenons l'exemple du sport :
> on est à la mi temps et le score est de 15 à 3. C'est l'état du match à ce moment-là.
> on en est à la mi-temps et le score est de 15 à 3. (sous-entendu, il reste encore une mi-temps pour que les choses changent).


 
Que dire de plus ? c'est tout à fait ça ! Je n'aurais pas su l'expliquer, chapeau bas !


----------

